# is rome a good brand?



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

is rome a good safe brand to buy? ive been reasearching a little and ive found some good deals, but i dont know for sure or not if its good. anyone have any advice?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

They make some quality sticks....

I personally like Capita more. Cheap and high quality


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

quality brand, i own a Rome Agent, they also make some sick bindings


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Indeed.

Just make sure to buy thru Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear

You can't top their lifetime warranty...


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a Rome Blue board (women's specific) and it is killer. That is my personal experience with Rome (I rented quite a few random other boards before I settled on the Blue. There are tons of reviews on equipment to read here, esp. from more advanced riders, and also on the net, but from my personal experience...Rome kills! :thumbsup:


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

i've heard good things about Rome products :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I own a set of Rome bindings and have ridden their boards, they are definitely a good company to go with.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Legit company for sure


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

dharmashred said:


> I have a Rome Blue board (women's specific) and it is killer. That is my personal experience with Rome (I rented quite a few random other boards before I settled on the Blue. There are tons of reviews on equipment to read here, esp. from more advanced riders, and also on the net, but from my personal experience...Rome kills! :thumbsup:


I also own a Rome Blue. not much opinion though, because I have only ridden 2 bords so far.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

They're definitely a "safe" brand. I have a pair of Rome 390 bindings that I love.


----------

